# Just looking for some fellow Halloween lovers!



## lauranette (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi! Nice to meet you.

I've loved Halloween and scary things since I was a little girl. Every year since I moved out of my parents' house I've gone all out for a Halloween party, including this year - only year after year, fewer people show and the ones who do just aren't into it. It's like pulling teeth to get some participants... it's just really depressing for someone who prefers Halloween to even Christmas, 100 to 1.

I know it can't be like that everywhere, so I'm out in search of fellow enthusiast. I just need to be surrounded by some like-minded individuals for once.

Anyway, Happy Halloween all!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Lauranette! Nobody here BUT like minded people - welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Lauranette!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome lauranette. I would be willing to bet there's one or two people here that kind of like Halloween. The rest of us need serious help........building props.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

welcome aboard! Hey, you didn't invite me???? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the forum! 
Haunters one and all, rejoice, for another Minion has joined our ranks!!!YYEEAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

